# Muscle rub - does it work?



## gratts (2 Mar 2009)

I went for a cycle Friday morning, then a run in the evening. Saturday and today I've been feeling very tight in my calf and thigh.
I found some muscle rub and wacked it on - figured it couldn't do any harm!
My legs have now turned lovely and tingly and warm, which is a bit unique but quite nice! 

Question though - does it actually work, and if so how?


----------



## elvisparsley (2 Mar 2009)

It works in making your leg feel hot, and in making you smell like a pensioners' locker room. It's also good if you get someone special to rub it on for you. If you think it works, it does. I know what i think, so I really am not going to argue otherwise


----------



## Lion (2 Mar 2009)

Depends entirely on the type of heat rub, i couldnt get on with the Deep heat etc but i got some on prescription known as Phorpane Gel and it does the trick, doesnt smell either.


----------



## Blue (3 Mar 2009)

Lion said:


> but i got some on prescription known as Phorpane Gel and it does the trick, doesnt smell either.



That's a 5% ibuprofen painkilling gel - not a heat rub as such.


----------



## Lion (8 Mar 2009)

Blue said:


> That's a 5% ibuprofen painkilling gel - not a heat rub as such.



Your right, i never read anything correctly  lol


----------



## 3-IN-One (8 Mar 2009)

HERE is http://www.pharmacyfix.co.uk/medicines/pain-relief/voltarol-gel.htm

Fan-dabb-e-doziee


----------

